# changing UK to a Spanish driving licence



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Is there anyone with up-to-date info on changing to a Spanish driving licence in the Malaga Province?
There is much conflicting info on the net re whether a medical is needed for under 65's. 
I need to change it as we no longer have a residential address in UK to where I can have a replacement sent should I lose it or it is stolen. 
Ideally I'd like to make one trip to Malaga ( I wish) and yes..I know I need all my life's documents in quadruplicate framed in gold!!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

shoemanpete said:


> Is there anyone with up-to-date info on changing to a Spanish driving licence in the Malaga Province?
> There is much conflicting info on the net re whether a medical is needed for under 65's.
> I need to change it as we no longer have a residential address in UK to where I can have a replacement sent should I lose it or it is stolen.
> Ideally I'd like to make one trip to Malaga ( I wish) and yes..I know I need all my life's documents in quadruplicate framed in gold!!!!!!




I've posted this elsewhere so apologies for repetition but my experience may be useful to Pete.

If you can, go to Trafico at La Linea and not to Malaga. I went there and was in and out in under half-an-hour. There is just one big room with three or four windows with helpful people -non-English-speaking - and when I arrived around 10.15 the room was almost empty.
You need your UK licence, plastic plus any paper bits, passport p/copies and passport, NIE/Residencia and I took my Padron certificate but can't remember if it was required. I was given seven forms to fill in but it transpired that three of them weren't necessary.
Next door is a little shop where you can have your photo taken -cost 4 euros for the two required. They also do medicals apparently  but I wasn't asked to take one. Whether it's because I've been driving for more years than I'll admit on a public forum or because I didn't use a white stick, walked easily and appeared to have all my own teeth I know not.
I was told I would be notified by e-mail when I could come to pick up my Provisional Licence and that my full Licence would be sent in the post. I paid just under 30 euros by credit card.
That was a month ago, nothing as yet.
But OH has been waiting eighteen months for her health card - she has an SS number. She applied again about two months ago.
So I'm not holding my breath that I'll get any kind of Licence soon.
I do have a piece of paper which states I've applied so I may drive. Haven't been asked as yet to produce it by GC Trafico...I don't get stopped at road blocks because I am a sweet 'mature' senora inglesa and very respectable-looking... I get nice smiles.
Anyone wanting to hire me as a drug mule.....
Hope this helps


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for that info, and the humour! We are going to Malaga anyway so will try there. Will take everything and copies. 
Not into drugs so you need to advertise elsewhere.

Peter


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

shoemanpete said:


> Thanks for that info, and the humour! We are going to Malaga anyway so will try there. Will take everything and copies.
> Not into drugs so you need to advertise elsewhere.
> 
> Peter


Damn!!! And I've just paid a hefty insurance bill.....


Good luck!


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

*Changing to a Spanish driving licence*

You will no doubt want to know how I got on today at Malaga Trafico?

Went to the information point where a guard gave us the simple A5 form to fill in.
Went to the cash desk to pay the 26,80 
Was given a ticket to wait our turn. Within seconds up it came.
The guy attending us spoke some good English and proceeded to process our forms. What was actually unbelievable was that we had not done a copy of our licences and he went and did that.
Within half an hour we were in and out.
For anyones info, this is what you need to take.........

Paper driving licence and a copy
Plastic driving licence and copy
Passport and a copy
Residencia/NIE and copy
One passport photo

They took our email address as they will notify us once the checks are done by UK for us to return to pick up our new licences, which he reckoned would be 3 weeks. Passports and all old licences will be needed again as ID.

No medical needed until one is 70.

My faith has been restored in the Spanish bureaucracy system...for the time being!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

shoemanpete said:


> You will no doubt want to know how I got on today at Malaga Trafico?
> 
> Went to the information point where a guard gave us the simple A5 form to fill in.
> Went to the cash desk to pay the 26,80
> ...


So glad to hear that, Peter 

At least two happy bunnies with positive experiences of changing licences.

I wonder who will get theirs first...you or me?

Keep us updated


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

How do I get the Moderator to put the info I just posted on changing driving licences, up as a permanent sticky?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shoemanpete said:


> How do I get the Moderator to put the info I just posted on changing driving licences, up as a permanent sticky?


I was just about to add it to the FAQs driving bit


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

... a few weeks? I wish!

I exchanged my UK licence for Esp licence in March this year. The process was straightforward, form filling, taking originals of card and paper copy, NIE blahdeblah. Paid 27€. They actually honoured the validity of my UK licence too so I´m okay until 2027 (be dead by then I´m sure!) However, the DVLA must verify your driving permissions etc... this is done within one week (they sent me a copy of their verification to Spain). Madrid processes the driving licences and hey presto, I got mine four weeks ago! So, it only took 8 months!! 

Good luck with the three weeks ..... or so! This is Spain ... mañana, mañana!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Before we do this, can we get some confirmation on the medical situation. Last I checked the regulations, you needed a medical from your forties onwards ... the period was just different as you got older. It was the same if you held a UK licence. Now if the law has changed then that's fine, I would just like to be clear when it changed


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, I just went into my local trafico (in Barcelona at the time) did all the necessary and they just honoured my licence. My Spanish licence now doesn´t expire until 2027.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Manin_bcn said:


> ... a few weeks? I wish!
> 
> I exchanged my UK licence for Esp licence in March this year. The process was straightforward, form filling, taking originals of card and paper copy, NIE blahdeblah. Paid 27€. They actually honoured the validity of my UK licence too so I´m okay until 2027 (be dead by then I´m sure!) However, the DVLA must verify your driving permissions etc... this is done within one week (they sent me a copy of their verification to Spain). Madrid processes the driving licences and hey presto, I got mine four weeks ago! So, it only took 8 months!!
> 
> Good luck with the three weeks ..... or so! This is Spain ... mañana, mañana!


Seven months to go....

I was told I needed the Certificate from the DVLA only because I had lost my UK licence....otherwise wouldn't have needed it.

Like you I got mine in four days....


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

We are under 65 and we were not told to have a medical.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Before we do this, can we get some confirmation on the medical situation. Last I checked the regulations, you needed a medical from your forties onwards ... the period was just different as you got older. It was the same if you held a UK licence. Now if the law has changed then that's fine, I would just like to be clear when it changed


To exchange a license, you only need the medical certificate if you are 70 or over. I have been with several people to exchange their license all under this age and it was not required. However one frind I went with was 67 so her license was only valid for three years, they said if she had taken the medical, it would have been valid for five. However, the others all got a 10 year license which is the maximum on a Spanish license, which I thought was a bit unfair as when I last renewed mine, I was 43 so it is only valid for 7 years! I don't understand though how someone got a license valid till 2027!


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

anles said:


> To exchange a license, you only need the medical certificate if you are 70 or over. I have been with several people to exchange their license all under this age and it was not required. However one frind I went with was 67 so her license was only valid for three years, they said if she had taken the medical, it would have been valid for five. However, the others all got a 10 year license which is the maximum on a Spanish license, which I thought was a bit unfair as when I last renewed mine, I was 43 so it is only valid for 7 years! I don't understand though how someone got a license valid till 2027!


Happy to scan and show you all for the disbelievers!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Manin_bcn said:


> Happy to scan and show you all for the disbelievers!


I'd be concerned because even with a ten year renewal on a Spanish licence, if you have vans/trailers etc this still expires after 5 , so to keep the entitlement you have to renew after 5. 
It is not possible to have a Spanish licence that has an expiry of more than 10 years. If you do have I 'd do something about it as if you are stopped & the Guardia spot it they'll know straight away & it will be 'incorrect licence' , which therefore makes it invalid & then it is all downhill from there.
Remember the problem is yours for not checking, not theirs for incorrect issuing.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

here in malaga i went and changed mine a couple of years ago, i needed a medical, i was only 25. 

changed mums old paper one a few months ago. shes not 60 yet, they wanted a medical. 


seems that the rules are changing weekly


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

We went to exchange our UK driving licences last week in Almeria and we had to both have medicals, so it does seem to vary between regions!!!!

Another recent change in Almeria, is up until a few months ago to exchange a UK licence involved only one trip to Traffico to hand over all documentation and the UK driving licence. Applicants were given a slip of paper to show to police if stopped and the Spanish Licence was sent through the post a few months later.

Applicants must now keep their UK driving licences (we were told that this is due to a requirement from the police), until Traffico have checked with DVLA via fax. Applicants are then required, on notification from Traffico, to go back and exchange their driving licences, therefore involving two trips to the office. 

When we went last week they informed us that this now speeds up the process and that they would telephone us within the next 4 or 5 days to go back to the office.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I dont have the time to look at the moment, but it wasnt so long ago that the trafico site and the British consul had notations about medicals for licences. When I say medicals, they are just reaction and sight tests ..... not a doctor type medical. It also mentioned UK licences on the Consul site and stated that they had to fall in with Spanish law. These cursory medicals started iirc at 45 years of age


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Juist been and had a medical......for my first application. Reason being our photo licenses had expired.

Anyway....they just took our info, looked at an eye chart....and job done.

Nice young lady doctor as well.....so I was hoping for a bit of balls holding....but no joy.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Final procedures on receiving new licence............

After the first visit to Malaga Trafico we received the promised emails about 3-4 weeks later, advising us to go to them again with our old licences and passports and residencias.
They took from us the old licences and paper docs and issued us with temporary cards. The new photocard licences were posted to us about 3 weeks after that. 
All done and dusted without any of the usual bureaucratic nonsense.

Mr Moderator............can you add this to the previous info you put onto the site for us?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shoemanpete said:


> Final procedures on receiving new licence............
> 
> After the first visit to Malaga Trafico we received the promised emails about 3-4 weeks later, advising us to go to them again with our old licences and passports and residencias.
> They took from us the old licences and paper docs and issued us with temporary cards. The new photocard licences were posted to us about 3 weeks after that.
> ...


that's ma'am to you 

this thread is linked to in the FAQs thread, so anything added to it will be automatically there


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

As some of you will know I recently applied for my Spanish license. My situation was a little different to most because unfortunately my British licence was stolen. Therefore, I had to obtain a certificate from Swansea of my entitlement to drive and undergo the medical as I did not have the photo card. My gestoria told me that Because I got the certificate from Swansea it would cut out the initial process and therefore should only take about four weeks. I was immediately issued with the temporary licence. That was on 4 December but I'm still waiting. I guess with Christmas and the bank holidays that's a week or two taken out – so… Fingers crossed I will get my Spanish license at some point in the next couple of weeks.:ranger:


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

my apologies xabiachica, should have realised with the 'a' at the end of your name :-(


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone living nearer La Linea than Malaga should go to Trafico there...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

XTreme said:


> Juist been and had a medical......for my first application. Reason being our photo licenses had expired.
> 
> Anyway....they just took our info, looked at an eye chart....and job done.
> 
> Nice young lady doctor as well.....so I was hoping for a bit of balls holding....but no joy.


Just make sure you've got all the categories when it arrives, including burros !


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

We applied for our licences in mid November and received them in the post before Christmas, so only 5 weeks, including postal delivery. The licence is valid until 2022!!!

Quite interestingly on the back of the licence it states that I can now drive a minibus, a car with a trailer, a lorry, and a couple of other things,


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Chica22 said:


> We applied for our licences in mid November and received them in the post before Christmas, so only 5 weeks, including postal delivery. The licence is valid until 2022!!!
> 
> Quite interestingly on the back of the licence it states that I can now drive a minibus, a car with a trailer, a lorry, and a couple of other things,


& you couldn't on your old one ? 
I'd check the expiry dates on the different classes as on a spanish licence the car section has a validity of 10 years but the van & van+trailer, lorry ,etc; expires after 5 years.( & that is regardless of whatever is printed on the licence.)


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Is it possible for someone who has lost the paper version ( has card version driving lesson UK) to change to Spanish licence ?


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well on my UK Licence, I never checked what I could drive, or not drive. I just passed the standard UK test to drive a car!!!! There is no separate time limit for each category on the driving licence just the expiry date of 2012.


----------



## dstarkey (Jan 4, 2013)

What ever the task...mañana, mañana rules here, and most offices have a different view of how a procedure should be carried out. My record is visit to 8 places in one day, human ping-pong!

Buen Suerte!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dstarkey said:


> What ever the task...mañana, mañana rules here, and most offices have a different view of how a procedure should be carried out. My record is visit to 8 places in one day, human ping-pong!
> 
> Buen Suerte!


Not if you visit a gestor.


----------



## dstarkey (Jan 4, 2013)

Hiya playamonte, thanks for the reply.

I had problems finding an English speaking one, as my grasp of the lingo is poor. I met 2 different spanish ones, the first palmed me off with a few sheets of paper and a list of documents that they could create for me, the whole meeting was not in english, so confused for me. And the second one turn out to be abogado who wanted paying the proverbial ar, and a leg, but her english was good.

The third one spoke english fairly well, but wanted a continuous monthly retainer, hence me divng in at the deep end.

It is hard work and frustrating, but at least it gives you an insight into the system and a chance for total immersion, whilst meeting newe people, many whom want to help, some staff who can speak a little english, and then those that say thy can't, only for them later to do so. Not to mention the barefaced lies that two bank cashiers tell you when they say you called in to collect your new bank card yesterday - must have been the day I was sleep walking, all the way from the UK!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dstarkey said:


> Hiya playamonte, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I had problems finding an English speaking one, as my grasp of the lingo is poor. I met 2 different spanish ones, the first palmed me off with a few sheets of paper and a list of documents that they could create for me, the whole meeting was not in english, so confused for me. And the second one turn out to be abogado who wanted paying the proverbial ar, and a leg, but her english was good.
> 
> ...


Asesoría Sanchís, Asesoría fiscal, asesoría laboral, seguros de coche, seguros de hogar, seguros de salud have an office in Valencia as well as the village that I live in & have a good reputation, are used by most locals to cover the vast bulk of things from insurance to tax.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I still have the old UK paper style driving licence. I have never had a plastic one. Can I exchange this for a Spanish one?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Today I got a notification from Trafico that my entitlement has been validated by the DVLA. So I've now got 10 days to present everything including the medical certificate which I got last week.

Unfortunately there's a problem.....no notication from them re the wife's entitlement. So unless this turns up within a week it's going to be two bloody trips to Granada to get it done.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

el romeral said:


> I still have the old UK paper style driving licence. I have never had a plastic one. Can I exchange this for a Spanish one?


As far as I know - NO. (but I willing to be corrected)


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

el romeral said:


> I still have the old UK paper style driving licence. I have never had a plastic one. Can I exchange this for a Spanish one?


To be honest, I don't see why not providing it is still valid. The reason I come to this conclusion is that I have just submitted to exchange mine but my photo card licence had been stolen. Also, the paper counterpart was stolen so I had absolutely nothing to exchange.

In my case what I did was contact the DVLA who charged me 5 pounds and sent me in the post a certificate of entitlement to drive which was duly stamped and signed by one of their personnel. This was acceptable to apply for a Spanish driving licence (although I have still not received it, it was done through my gestoria and they assure me that everything will be okay – in fact the traffic department here have already issued me with my temporary permission until the new one arrives).

Therefore, I would get professional advice but even if they say no then surely you can just "lose" your current licence and get a certificate from the DVLA.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will see how I get on handing over the old licence. If this fails then I may well misplace it and try that approach :lie:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Here's an update from me:

We got our temporary licenses valid for 3 months today!

All seems good with my correct bike entitlements....because I know two Brits who lost their bike entitlements trusting their business to some smalltown low budget Gestor.

I use a guy in his late 30's in the city of Granada.....and he gets things done with no messing about! It's a bit of occasional travelling and he does charge more than the local clowns, but I want peace of mind not a trainwreck!

Just got to wait for the cards now!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

XTreme said:


> Here's an update from me:
> 
> We got our temporary licenses valid for 3 months today!
> 
> ...


 good luck with it  let's see who gets out licenses first LOL

For the last three weeks traffico have been telling me that they have not received the documentation from the UK and although I was issued with a temporary licence on 3 December they keep blaming the UK. When I called the UK they told me that they responded to traffico on 13 December so today my gestor went and gave them a bit of shouting at and it turned out that they have received the DVLA response we just haven't been opened yet so apparently it's all been processed in Alicante now and they will request my new licence from Madrid. I wonder how long that will take them to send? LOL


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> good luck with it  let's see who gets out licenses first LOL
> 
> For the last three weeks traffico have been telling me that they have not received the documentation from the UK and although I was issued with a temporary licence on 3 December they keep blaming the UK. When I called the UK they told me that they responded to traffico on 13 December so today my gestor went and gave them a bit of shouting at and it turned out that they have received the DVLA response we just haven't been opened yet so apparently it's all been processed in Alicante now and they will request my new licence from Madrid. I wonder how long that will take them to send? LOL


They've had our confirmations from Britain already......that process was ongoing during the time that we were sent away to get medicals due to the expiring photocards.

So with us it's just a matter of them generating the plastic.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

XTreme said:


> They've had our confirmations from Britain already......that process was ongoing during the time that we were sent away to get medicals due to the expiring photocards.
> 
> So with us it's just a matter of them generating the plastic.


 mine was a little different because my English one had been stolen so instead of presenting it I had to present a certificate of entitlement and they immediately issued the temporary licence so that I could drive. The whole thing about medicals still confuses me because I was told I had to have one which I did at my photo card still had several years to run and I'm only 30 LOL nevertheless, it looks like we are both in the same position now because I've been told that mine is now just been processed for the plastic card to be generated. My other half who is Spanish renewed his licence because it was stolen at the same time as mine and again because the actual card was close to renewal he had to have a medical also but from the date of the medical is only took a couple of weeks for the new car to arrive so I am hoping and assuming that now my (and yours) details of all officially in the system the timescale will be similar.

On a brighter note – although I can't ever see myself moving back to the UK I was told by the DVLA that if ever I do the process to change it back to English is very simple and usually take 7 to 10 days – probably because they already have our existing records and just reissue a card but nevertheless it's nice to know


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

steve_in_spain said:


> On a brighter note – although I can't ever see myself moving back to the UK I was told by the DVLA that if ever I do the process to change it back to English is very simple and usually take 7 to 10 days


In my experience any process to do anything at all, is simpler and quicker in the UK than it is in Spain lol :juggle:. 

Not complaining, just saying :ranger:.

Hope you get it sorted out satisfactorily.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

el romeral said:


> In my experience any process to do anything at all, is simpler and quicker in the UK than it is in Spain lol :juggle:.
> 
> Not complaining, just saying :ranger:.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted out satisfactorily.


 I know exactly what you mean! My other half obviously grew up with the Spanish system so always give me strange looks because whenever there is any little glitch in something – like when the Social Security screwed up and cancelled my sip card because I am English the first thing I always says "here we go again" because you know that even when somebody has made a mistake or there is a tiny thing it will inevitably result in some sort of long-winded solution that usually results in us (the member of the public) trailing around all kinds of offices in getting together all kinds of bits of paper work whereas to be fair most of the things back in the UK tend to be fairly streamlined – with exceptions!

I think what has annoyed me the most about my driving licence exchange is that right up until today the traffic department were adamant that they had not received anything from the UK and that the UK with people holding things up but obviously the UK had already confirmed with me for more than one month ago they sent all of the paperwork back to Spain as requested. It was only when my gestor decided to really put her foot down that they went and looked and low and behold there was a letter from DVLA that was in a big pile waiting to be looked at. I wouldn't care if they just said "we may well have received it but it takes us an average of six weeks to open our post" but they don't – they just blame other people LOL

Actually, it gets a little worse than that because I called and national number for the traffic department two weeks ago on a Friday and was told "there is a problem with your application and it has been declined – you do not have a Spanish driving licence and you need to now wait until Monday and attend your local office to deal with the problem" – now being the sort of person that does tend to get a little bit paranoid that left me all over the weekend worrying as to what the hell the problem could be because I have a clean driving licence and thought that it would be straightforward. It turns out that the person I spoke to on the phone had checked my number and seen that as yet I do not have a Spanish driving licence. This then got translated to a serious problem that needed investigation when all it was is that it is not yet showing on the computer that I have a Spanish driving licence. Sometimes I just want to scream LOL

Anyway, it finally looks like everything is now in order and one would hope that in the modern day of technology the people in Alicante just need to press a few buttons in a computer and then the nice people in Madrid print A driving licence and send it. so hopefully I will be reporting soon that I have received everything…… Although,my gestor's final words to me were "if nothing comes in about a month then call me I will go in chase them again" so it goes to show that even the experts always anticipate a glitch at every stage of proceedings LOL, I am starting to sound like a really miserable old ****** now


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

just looking through these threads and while we still have valid UK licences, I am wondering if it is better to keep our UK ones or apply for Spanish ones.....

So far I can see an advantage with the trafico system in that if/when you get a speeding fine you can register your details online (with an english licence to identify the driver you have to fax a filled in form back and it's a big pain)

How do they issue points here? Can they? Do they? Does it really affect anything being as the car is insured not the person? 

We often hire a car when we have to go to other countries including UK, do they view a Spanish licence any differently?

Just trying to weigh up whether or not to change early or not :juggle:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

donz said:


> just looking through these threads and while we still have valid UK licences, I am wondering if it is better to keep our UK ones or apply for Spanish ones.....
> 
> So far I can see an advantage with the trafico system in that if/when you get a speeding fine you can register your details online (with an english licence to identify the driver you have to fax a filled in form back and it's a big pain)
> 
> ...


It is differnt here in that you start off with points, 12, & they remove them . Unlike the UK you don't get them back after x amount of time but buy them back by doing courses ! lol.
From the first inception they have actually modified some of the laws now resulting in speeding on the autovia below 151kms/hr does not result in points loss just 100€ fine with 50% discount for resident & payment within 20 days. 

If you have a UK licence it is valid ( In Spain) until the photo requires renewing. Legally & under EU rules if you are resident here & regardless of whether you own a house in the UK you cannot renew it there & must change to a Spanish one.

Whilst you have a UK one if they want to deduct points from you they can create a 'virtual licence' linked to the UK one. They don't like doing it preferring to issue an ultimatum to change to a spanish licence.

I found that when I went to hire a car in Germany they wanted to charge me more using a Spanish licence than if I used a UK one ???


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks Gus, this is exactly the pros and cons I need - when we go to UK we have to hire a car and it's that sort of thing that would make me wonder whether to bother swopping licences earlier than necessary (as we certainly don't plan on getting many speeding tickets lol!)

:juggle:


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi my friend has lost his paper paper of his driving licence, he would like to apply for an exchange to a Spanish licence as lives here all year round. Is this possible with his English driving licence (card only) ?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

donz said:


> thanks Gus, this is exactly the pros and cons I need - when we go to UK we have to hire a car and it's that sort of thing that would make me wonder whether to bother swopping licences earlier than necessary (as we certainly don't plan on getting many speeding tickets lol!)
> 
> :juggle:


I hire a car every year in the UK using my Spanish licence and have not noticed any significant increase in cost due to having a Spanish licence, in fact I prepay through internet and I don't even recall specifying which country issued my licence before paying, they only see my licence when I pick the car up.

I certainly did benefit in Spain from having a Spanish licence though as when I brought my bike over I couldn't find any insurance companies willing to insure me when I only held a UK licence. But on changing to a Spanish one there was no problem! (That was quite a while ago though).


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The saga continues!

We received our plastic cards today......and they actually managed to get my entitlements right.

But in typical Spanish style they just have to [email protected] something up......they've put my name back to front!

So now it's got to go back again! Useless [email protected]!


----------



## Freshmanwills (Feb 3, 2013)

XTreme said:


> The saga continues!
> 
> We received our plastic cards today......and they actually managed to get my entitlements right.
> 
> ...



If I were you I would sack the bloke you have dealing with this for you, We changed our licences, no problem no hassle and no ****ers dealing with them. It must be me as I go to the various official offices and have never had trouble with any of them.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't believe so . Might be worth asking at Trafico though. If not he will have to get a certificate of entitlement to drive from the DVLA & give that to Trafico.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> The saga continues!
> 
> We received our plastic cards today......and they actually managed to get my entitlements right.
> 
> ...


The number of times I've ended up being registered as my middle name being my surname, or my surname being my first name!!!! Maybe it's because its because we share the same surname which rhymes with c ojones as in "balls up" 

Or would that be Balls i fyny where you come from


----------

